# Veritas RDA Clone from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/9/14)

The Veritas RDA iHybrid Atomizer is a 22mm atomizer with a reduced chamber that makes for better flavor. The Veritas has 3 posts (2 negative and 1 positive). 

Specs:


22mm Diameter
Air Flow Control
Reduced Chamber
510 connection
Dual coil 3 post
Will not leak due to new innovative design
304 SS
Juice Well
Engraved Ambigram Top Cap logo

Black - R330 Stainless Steel - R330 Copper - R350


----------

